# Platies not eating anything but live food



## Emsfishies (28 d ago)

My platies since I have got them have refused to eat any form of dry food and will only eat live food. Is there anything I can do to entice them to eat flakes or pellets


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

Garlic can make fish more eager to eat.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't feed for 2 or 3 days, then feed a little live with flake.


----------



## blackghost (21 d ago)

Stop feeding live food. When they’re hungry enough they’ll change.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Those platies are just spoiled. As already stated, keep the live food away from them. Once they get hungry, you just give them flake food.


----------



## blackghost (21 d ago)

They can go a good few days without food so persevere. They won’t come to any harm.


----------

